# How Much Junk Food Do You Eat?



## roadfix (Aug 19, 2008)

I think I eat quite a bit.  Just this morning for example I didn't have time to eat my bowl of cereal and fruit at home so as soon as I got into work I had a bag of chips and a diet coke.  At least I try to cut down on sugar intake whenever I can.  I don't like consuming sugared beverages, for instance.  I don't add sugar or any type of sweetener to coffee or tea either.
But for the most part I think I like all kinds of junk food.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 19, 2008)

Not as much as I used to. After I decided to lose my "Quit Smoking" 20 pounds, I 
started noting fat and carb content.
Boy, that took a lot of fun out of junk food.
If I eat a regular size bag of chips a month, that's a lot. 
Slim Jims... just a small bite and the rest goes to the hounds. I call them "greasy sticks" now.
Sweets... i COULD eat a couple dozen pastries a day, sighhhh. Mostly I steal a piece
of wife's chocolate, or make do with my flavored coffee.
My "junk food" of choice for my evening munchies is now homemade kimchi.
Gives me the crunch, salt, spice and tang that I like in my junk... without the calories
or fat. (but it is salt laden.)
As for fast food junk food... probably on average twice a month, maybe. 
Orville Redenbacher's Popcorn Snack cakes are a fairly "healthy" alternative I like.

Bottom line is: No chips in the house or I will eat them.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

I eat way too much!!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Aug 19, 2008)

I eat way too much also. Plus i'm a fast food junkie...


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 19, 2008)

If you are what you eat, I am cheap, fast, and easy.

Way too much, but been trying to curb it. I put on 40lbs since moving from Hawaii...no activity coupled with easily ready bar/pub/take away, and *** in my newly acquired sweet tooth...bad news.


----------



## jkath (Aug 19, 2008)

Ever since I had to stop soy, I've had no fast food (been over a year, I think). I stopped drinking sodas and caffeine 5 or 6 months ago. 
However, I do bake cookies and such at least 4x each week and I do indulge. But, I figure it's okay, since I know just what's in them (I'm a true believer in butter and real sugar)


----------



## redkitty (Aug 19, 2008)

I hardly eat any junk food and never drink any soda or juice.  I feel so crappy when I eat junk that now its a rare thing.  Occasionally a bag of chips but mostly I crave sugar!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 19, 2008)

Never had junk food growing up.  Wasn't really part of the dietary menu, so didn't get used to having it.

Our children didn't have it much either because we didn't really have the $$$ to spend.  We had 5 children who were "food vacuums."

Buck and I aren't/weren't much of junk food eaters.  It's taken me the better part of 6 weeks to eat a 12-ounce bag of potato chips.  There's still about half a bag left.

Sodas?  Maybe 3 per week.  Caffeine-free, diet soda.  Haven't had caffeine in a long while due to a medication I take.  Much prefer lemonade or water.  Never been much of a water drinker, but I'm getting better.

I used to have the world's worst sweet tooth but, sadly (?), it's seemed to gone to live somewhere else.  Still, chocolate has its lure.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 19, 2008)

None, really.  It's easier for me to do all or nothing.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 19, 2008)

i have eaten more in the month i have been sick. however not much still. chicken and pizza seemed to be it. 

i usually don't like the salt . did have chocolate today, it is one of the food groups, isn't it? oh and pretzels stuffed with peanut butter. 

babe


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 19, 2008)

more than I should, less than I used to. 
I feel crappy when I eat alot of it so I just sorta let myself go with how I'm feeling.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 19, 2008)

How do you define "junk food"?

I eat peanut butter from jars smeared on toast for breakfast some days ... some would call that junk food! 

If you mean things like chips from bags, bottles of colas, ice cream, cookies, candy, etc. ... then, very seldom.


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 20, 2008)

If we have company, we  eat the leftover chips, etc. Seldom do we buy them for everydy.

The only fast food restaurant we will eat at is Wendy's. That is not very often.

Singe I started packing B'fast and lunch, most junk food is gone.

Chocolate, well, it does ocasionally jump out and bite me.

Reading the labels is certainly a deterrent.

AC


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 20, 2008)

it may seem obvious, but I too think junk food needs to be defined.

At this point in time, I am not exposed to any junk food, it does not hold any interest for me, so I am not eating any right now. I stay home a lot.

I make all my own junk food, my brownies are made with real butter and sugar, Penzey's natural cocoa and whole wheat flour...but its still junk food

Many years ago, my first husband couldn't believe it when I told him I had a degree in dietetics. He said, Dietetics?? DIETETICS?? You, who thinks chocolate chip cookies are one of the basic four food groups??

I am absolutely certain that my limited intake of junk food is related to it just not being in my sight/reach.


----------



## Lynd (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm terrible when I'm watching TV or something, but I generally don't have time for breakfast so I have a cereal bar, they're nice


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess I'm a little confused by the interpretation of junk food, too 
I define junk food as being in the snack food category, but not considered a healthy snack food (like Granola bars), so while some may say fast food places serve junk food, I don't. And I don't call a beverage food, so that rules pop (soda) out. And anything homemade I would hardly consider junk food, so homemade brownies and cookies are not on my junk food list either. And candy... well, that's candy.
Also any snack food that comes in a shiny red bag with a picture of triangular shaped corn chips with cheese seasoning sprinkled all over them would hardly be considered junk food......  OK, maybe that's stretching things a bit  

I don't buy much "junk food" such as potato chips, Doritos, slim Jims......, but I do typically drink a lot of pop, not lately though for some reason. Usually 2-3 cans/day, lately maybe one, but instead I have citrus flavored ice tea, which would certainly fall into some of your opinions as junk food, too, what with all of its fructose. Sometimes I'll get on a white cheddar cheese-its binge because they're offered on special if you buy 4 or 5 boxes. I guess that's junk food.  I'll have them, eat them, then won't buy anymore for months.
Hmmm, are Triscuits, in all their salty glory, junk food? What if you put a piece of swiss cheese and a slice of pepperoni on it and nuke it, is it still junk food then?

I eat so late at night that I don't sit there and munch junk food while I'm watching TV, but I usually drink pop and eat a candy bar (or two) every day. I guess I eat what I consider junk food in spurts.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> ...I make all my own junk food, my brownies are made with real butter and sugar, Penzey's natural cocoa and whole wheat flour...but its still junk food...


 


I have to disagree.  I'd classify it as dessert rather than junk food.  I think there is a difference.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 20, 2008)

*I stay on a pretty healthy diet, but I do have pizza once a month. The only "junk" food I eat is when I come to Michigan. Gotta have my Elias Brothers Big Boy. I'm not sure if that is classified a junk food.  There isn't a burger in the world I love more than this one so I get it twice in the 4 months I spend here. No pop, no chips or snack type foods, no pastries of any kind but I gotta have that Big Boy. (Bob's Big Boy on the west coast looks the same but doesn't taste the same.)*


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 20, 2008)

i don't consider pizza junk food.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 20, 2008)

I drink a diet soda about 4-6 times a year, iced mango flavored green tea is what I drink all day long. We have don't have a lot of junk food in the house with the exception of tortilla chips. Once a year I will buy a bag of cheetos I love them too much to keep in the house .Last week I did have a craving for some Ruffle potato chips so I bought a bag. I do keep some frozen egg rolls in the freezer. I have a good amount of good chocolates and gummie bears but don't seem to crave them as long as I have them around if there is none I want it if I keep it around I don't want it. I do love ice cream, cookies etc but rarely eat much of it unless I get a craving. Not to worry I still get way to many calories love cheese and home made bread. At a party or get together and holidays I tend to eat more junky food.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah, but does a dessert become a junk food if eaten in quantity?

My definition of junk food is:

If you can buy it in a convenience store.

(With some exceptions, of course.)


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 20, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I have to disagree. I'd classify it as dessert rather than junk food. I think there is a difference.


 


maybe if you knew how quickly I have made a 9 inch square pan of brownies disappear and that the sugar to flour ratio is 2:1, would you still disagree


----------



## roadfix (Aug 20, 2008)

I think the definition of junk food varies from person to person.  At my last physical everything checked out fine except I have a slightly high triglyceride level.  I suppose I would consider foods that contribute to this "junk food".  My doc gave me a general list of foods to avoid.  That means I need to cut down on beer consumption which I have not done.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 20, 2008)

To me junk food is something with a lot of empty calories and little to none nutrients.


----------



## luvs (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm a healthy snacker. i prefer an apple or ricecake over chips or candy.
i don't eat chocolate cause of caffeine.
i love lollipops & & that, & gingerale, otherwise caffeine-free diet coke or diet lemonade & fruit.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2008)

Webster's defines it as "Food that tastes good but is high in calories having little nutritional value."


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Aug 20, 2008)

roadfix said:


> I think I eat quite a bit.  Just this morning for example I didn't have time to eat my bowl of cereal and fruit at home so as soon as I got into work I had a bag of chips and a diet coke.  At least I try to cut down on sugar intake whenever I can.  I don't like consuming sugared beverages, for instance.  I don't add sugar or any type of sweetener to coffee or tea either.
> But for the most part I think I like all kinds of junk food.



It's gosh-darn near all I eat. After awhile I start cooking tho - just to vary it up.


----------



## JohnL (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't know why,
But I always buy ice cream when it's on sale, but I very seldem eat it. GF and daughter usually take care of it. (which is funny because daughter only eats chicken breast cooked in PAM cooking spray) My junk food usually consists of hard pretzels, peanuts in the shell, assorted olives, assorted cheeses, canned sardines, ect......


----------



## roadfix (Aug 20, 2008)

My favorite junk foods are nachos, hot dogs, and beer, among several other goodies.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2008)

Going with my definition from earlier, I don't eat junk food very much. I rarely keep chips (except corn tortilla chips), cookies, cake or other snacks like that in the house. If I have dessert, it's usually ice cream, which has protein and calcium, so I don't count it as junk food.

Once every couple of months, I get a bag of Cheetos or Fritos from the machine at work, but that's pretty rare. A couple times a year, I get a bag of wavy potato chips and some French onion dip, but it's rare because I know I'll eat it all in one or two sittings  So I just don't buy it much. I get gas pretty bad when I have carbonated drinks, so that's rare, too, although I like to have a Coke with pizza or tacos.


----------



## luvs (Aug 25, 2008)

i love pork rinds, is that junk food.... hmm.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't eat a lot of junk food but I do eat a lot of food.  Does that make sense?  I look at my lunch compared to my co-workers and I always seem to have double what they do.  Oh well, I just love eating!


----------



## roadfix (Aug 25, 2008)

luvs said:


> i love pork rinds, is that junk food.... hmm.



Yeah, they're good, but they can clog up your arteries in no time.  I finish off a bag from time to time.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 25, 2008)

elaine l said:


> I don't eat a lot of junk food but I do eat a lot of food.  Does that make sense?  I look at my lunch compared to my co-workers and I always seem to have double what they do.  Oh well, I just love eating!



I don't feel guilty eating a lot of food as I'm able to burn them off.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 25, 2008)

This thread had me making a special run Friday to the store (a gas station store of course) and buying a long Slim Jim and some kind of cheese covered snack mix that left my fingers orange.
Good stuff!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 26, 2008)

Thankfully, we eat "junk food" very rarely.  In fact, I can't remember the last time either one of us graced the portals of a fast-food place.  We do enjoy pizza every couple of weeks, both homemade & takeout, but I don't consider a well-made pie with quality toppings "junk food".

I guess our only guilty pleasure that would fit the category would be chips - both potato & tortilla - but we at least buy them only "lightly salted" & do make an effort not to polish off bags at a time - lol!


----------

